# Help....test kit confusion



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

My african cichlid babies are gasping for air....what is wrong...went and bought a nutrafin test kit....so confusing...bought the master kit....which should i test first and which number of which jar do I take 5 drops from or 6....confused and anxious with my babies as usual...

If anyone can help please pm me...


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

The first thing I would do is do a water change. That would dilute any toxins as well as add oxygen if thats what they're lacking.

Then I would test for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. I can't give you specifics on how to use that test kit as I've never used it before. I would read over the instruction sheet, all the info should be there.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with the water change & I would check the Ammonia level and the nitrate & nitrite levels, Im not sure about the rest but it would be helpful to list the tank size, filter model, what kind and how many fish are in there and any test you have been able to complete this will be most helpful in diagnosing the problem. My guess is high ammonia or nitrates/nitrites as well


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Was the tank fully cycled?

Try testing for nitirites. Sounds like they're being poisoned?

As far as how to test it, the vial should be filled with tank water to the white line. I use a glass shot glass to dip into the tank so the vial with chemicals doesn't come in contact. The nitrite bottle should just be 5 drops into the vial, shake it with the lid on and let it sit for a few minutes. If you see anything above that 0 blue, you've got a problem and might want to consider doing water changes, and buying a bottle of cycle that might help detoxify.

Let us know if that's not it, or even if it is.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all....did the water change- it helped right away....did the trick, thought the tank was very cycled, but changed all the water, rinsed gravel and filter with conditioned water and just set it up...have an adult pair of kribs in ......nothing with them,then added some small africans I just bought and all was fine until this am....just panic I guess...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just keep on top of the testing or it may happen again. Use that as your guide to water changes if you don't do weekly ones.

Cheers man.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess my I have to go back to king eds and ask them which regent is for amonia and which is for nitrite, nitrate....thougth I was smarter than I am and bought the mini master kit instead of individual kits...I'll learn...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy, I thought the bottles would have been individually labeled with drops\directions on it.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure they do....just as clear as mud...there are two bottles NO 3, #1 and NO 2 #1 and so on...I just need to figure out which is for which...lol


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Each test should have their own little booklet. I have some old Nutrafin test kits, they don't have instructions on the bottle, just what it tests for.

NH3 - ammonia, may be 1 or 2 reagents - check the booklet

NO2 - Nitrite, mine uses 2 reagents

NO3 - Nitrate, mine uses 3 reagents


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

NH3 is your ammonia
NO2 is your nitrite
NO3 is your nitrate


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what brand is the test kit you got? Is it API or something else?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks...for the info...


----------

